# Poopy pants incident #2



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well I'm even.....diarrhea for lyft and uber now.
I picked up this weird young kid who was just released tonight from a local mental hospital down in the middle of town...dude was strange as hell, but polite and it was surged X2.3. Well we get within half mile from his house and he asks to go into Giant Eagle supermarket for a quick snack. He gets out and I noticed a wet mark on the seat and smelled like a dirty diaper. I go around and boom, poopy smell bad from front seat.....I'm like wtf dude.

Thought about bailing, but he had a bag of items and phone with charger in car. So I acted like nothing wrong and dropped him off a half mile away and collected my $30.00 and five star rating, then turned him in. I was ready to throw up and smell actually got worse when he got out and I rolled window down. It was like an evil entity fighting the clean air.

He must of did it while we were in route because I didn't smell anything.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey, at least he didn’t use this excuse a fine younger lad I picked up used. “Man, my stomach is really going. Are we close to my house my stomach man!! Well, at least your seats are leather… easy clean up”


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

How in the heck can one driver have two grown adult males Shat themselves in my car two separate times....I officially earned two poop badges and one throw up. Lost all kind of money because it was surging & busy and had to drive home to the carpet machine at car wash and wrap it up with wet seats from shampoo and extraction machine .... What the hell am I doing!!!!!



Bpr2 said:


> Hey, at least he didn't use this excuse a fine younger lad I picked up used. "Man, my stomach is really going. Are we close to my house my stomach man!! Well, at least your seats are leather&#8230; easy clean up"


They aren't leather.....it's cloth.....and that guy sat for twenty eight minutes getting it into foam under seat material


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Well I'm even.....diarrhea for lyft and uber now.
> I picked up this weird young kid who was just released tonight after a local mental hospital down in the middle of town...dude was strange as hell, but polite and it was surged X2.3. Well we get within half mile from his house and he asks to go into Giant Eagle supermarket for a quick snack. He gets out and I noticed a wet mark on the seat and smelled like a dorty diaper. I go around and boom, poopy smell bad from front seat.....I'm like wtf dude.
> 
> Thought about bailing, but he had a bag of items and phone with charger in car. So I acted like nothing wrong and dropped him off a half mile away and collected my $30.00 and five star rating, then turned him in. I was ready to throw up and smell actually got worse when he got out and I rolled window down. It was like an evil entity fighting the clean air.
> ...


Disgusting man hopefully you get enough from a cleaning fee to get your car detailed. I wouldn't feel good about that stain until it was carpet cleaned and I certainly wouldn't clean it myself. This is one of my worst fears happening..I feel for you man good luck with fee.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Disgusting man hopefully you get enough from a cleaning fee to get your car detailed. I would feel good about that stain until it was carpet cleaned and I certainly wouldn't clean it myself. This is one of my worst fears happening..I feel for you man good luck with fee.


I'm getting that orange cleaner from pet smart tomorrow, worked really well previous poopy pants guy. 
I cleaned and extracted, rubbed with lysol and half bottle of fabreeze. If only the hospital kept the nut job overnight, I'd still be out driving with red red surges everywhere. His ride was the third in a row of thirty dollars and made 90 bucks from 11pm -12:30am... And this D-bag ruined it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> How in the heck can one driver have two grown adult males Shat themselves in my car two separate times....I officially earned two poop badges and one throw up. Lost all kind of money because it was surging & busy and had to drive home to the carpet machine at car wash and wrap it up from wet seats extraction machine .... What the hell am I doing!!!!!
> 
> They aren't leather.....it's cloth.....and that guy sat for twenty eight minutes getting it into foam under seat material


I noticed  was telling about one of my experiences.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow im susprised how often this occurs. Fingers crossed, I've never had vomit, shit, or pee in my car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

You know, it's your fault really. Your mountain dew made him feel sick.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You know, it's your fault really. Your mountain dew made him feel sick.


Ha....that sugar dew is the sh##

Got $80 dollars from Uber when I just checked ....now I can't wait to tell my daughter when I take her to school in an hour why she has to sit in back seat.....lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I had one person blow a colostomy bag in all the years i have driven a taxi/uber

I've had more vomit situations than i can count, (I now carry a bucket)


But you had 2 pants poopers in a very short amount of time.

Time to buy a lotto ticket!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I've been wanting to put on seat covers for a while. Now I'm thinking I need a layer or two of towels on the seats before I add seat covers...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I had one person blow a colostomy bag in all the years i have driven a taxi/uber
> 
> I've had more vomit situations than i can count, (I now carry a bucket)
> 
> ...


I remember reading that when you wrote it....that was an accident like vomit....these two losers I dealt with, did this stuff knowing it



KD_LA said:


> I've been wanting to put on seat covers for a while. Now I'm thinking I need a layer or two of towels on the seats before I add seat covers...


I would recommend the towel layers...trust me


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Holy crap dude! (pun intended)

You need to burn that car. 

I'm gagging just looking at those pics and imagining the smell. 

Only one seat in my car has ever been pooped on, and that's the drivers seat.

But I ain't telling that story!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Thought about bailing, but he had a bag of items and phone with charger in car.


If you are going to do stops, never let them leave any anchors in the car. I tell all of them to take their things with them. Some will tell me or ask about making sure that I do not leave. I reply that I am making sure that I can, as I have informed them that I will wait five minutes (ten if it is slow out there). If they leave it anyhow, I get right out and put the stuff onto the kerb so that they can see my doing it, drive off and end the trip. If someone ignores you about the anchor, he is going to be more than five or ten minutes.

Uber's mileage rates are too low as it is. The waiting rates are even worse.



jgiun1 said:


> If only the hospital kept the nut job overnight, I'd still be out driving with red red surges everywhere. His ride was the third in a row of thirty dollars and made 90 bucks from 11pm -12:30am... And this D-bag ruined it.


One of the things that I have learned, over the years, is that you do not accept dumping jobs.

If you are having a good night, you do not accept customers from places where the customer could be a problem. It is guaranteed to ruin your night, so that the good night that you were having becomes that which "saved" the night from being abysmal. There have been times when I have told my dispatcher that I am having a good night, so please do not give me anything from __________________, as half the people coming out of there are nothing but trouble. You can not do that, any more, as the dispatch has gone and call assignment has replaced it. The people on the microphone are just microphone people, they are not dispatchers. A dispatcher has to know what he is doing.

If I can tell from the map, I simply let expire pings from trouble spots. If I can not, and it turns out to be an address from which more than a little trouble comes, often I cancel it. This is why I save my cancellations for when I really need them. If my cancellation rate is pushing it, I will go check out the thing, but if it looks like trouble, I will do the Shirlington Shuffle on them. Generally, I consider the Shirlington Shuffle to be a waste of time, but, when you consider how much more time you will waste trying to get a problem passenger out of your car, or, how much you will lose when the problem passenger does something that puts you out of business for the night, the Shirlington Shuffle becomes the better choice.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the things that I have learned, over the years, is that you do not accept dumping jobs.
> 
> If you are having a good night, you do not accept customers from places where the customer could be a problem.


This is probably some of the sagest advice a driver can read on here. Almost *all* the worst rides I have had in my time driving have been "dump" jobs or, painted with another color, good Samaritan rides ordered for a stranger. I give rides to non-account holders frequently but these dump jobs need to be quickly identified and decided upon unfortunately.

Funny you mention the pickup thing, too. Often when I pick up from the hospital, I'll get a quick text if it is an employee. They must know the deal, haha.

And sorry, OP. I've had my share of lingering smells but never actual bodily fluids. Ugh. There is too much risk with cloth seats in this gig imho.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

If he had a mental problem then you never should have picked him up.Something bad was bound to happen and it did.Him being polite doesn't erase the fact that he took a sh*t in your car.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> This is probably some of the sagest advice a driver can read on here. Almost *all* the worst rides I have had in my time driving have been "dump" jobs or, painted with another color, good Samaritan rides ordered for a stranger. I give rides to non-account holders frequently but these dump jobs need to be quickly identified and decided upon unfortunately.
> 
> Funny you mention the pickup thing, too. Often when I pick up from the hospital, I'll get a quick text if it is an employee. They must know the deal, haha.
> 
> And sorry, OP. I've had my share of lingering smells but never actual bodily fluids. Ugh. There is too much risk with cloth seats in this gig imho.


He wasn't at hospital......when he got released he went towards the edge of town where the bar district and people were....actually though it was a drinker, with time and surge rate on it.

He actually told me mid ride that his parents made him go into place because he wanted to hit his mom.....he was like 22 year old nut job


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Benny Alvarez said:


> Something bad was bound to happen and it did.Him being polite doesn't erase the fact that he took a sh*t in your car.


Well, i gotta say i would be much more upset if a complete a$$hole took a shit in my car.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Trust me....if I ever see that hospital or jail as pickup, my butt hitting the cancel button no matter what the surge rate


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> my butt hitting the cancel button no matter what


You sit on your phone? 

Unfortunately, it's one of the risks we take as drivers picking up the unknowns.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

DocT said:


> You sit on your phone?
> 
> Unfortunately, it's one of the risks we take as drivers picking up the unknowns.


I get County jail pings all the time and cancel.....that mental hospital is bad news and think that's why he was two miles away at different location for pick up... He's crazy but not dumb


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DocT said:


> You sit on your phone?
> 
> Unfortunately, it's one of the risks we take as drivers picking up the unknowns.


His ass has some mad skilllzzzz! It can cancel a ride and keep on truckin'!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> His ass has some mad skilllzzzz! It can cancel a ride and keep on truckin'!


Lol....I drove with right arm in clutched fist mode on arm rest....and no mad skills, can't cancel with butt


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Someone hurry up and feature this thread!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Someone hurry up and feature this thread!


Poopy pants #2 thread title should be a seller

And Noe for the record, this is second time of poopy, and first one occurred in my Ford, and this one in my Chevy. My Ford Taurus was totaled but I still picture stray cats from the junkyard laying on the back seat in a ball on poppy pants #1 seat.

Number #1 was way worse and bigger mess


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Poppy pants #2 thread title should be a seller


Everyone will want to know about #1

At that point you got them right where you want them

Hook line and sinker


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Everyone will want to know about #1
> 
> At that point you got them right where you want them
> 
> Hook line and sinker


My Ford didn't deserve the poopy, but it is kinda of fitting for chevy having the poop.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Someone hurry up and feature this thread!


If only to see what cover art they decide to use... The cover to the children's classic, "Everyone Poops", perhaps?

_Everyone poops. From an elephant to a mouse. We poop after a meal or getting out of the nut house.
Everyone poops. Whether you eat vegetables or meat. Some use a toilet, others their driver's front seat.
If you're feeling the urge and the rumble below, let me tell of the cheapest place you can go.
Just order an Uber and let your stuff rip, don't be sad or embarrassed, and NO NEED TO TIP!!!
_
Too bad he left most of the evidence in his shorts. I might have done one of the classic Rakos flings. Goodness know he deserved it!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Opiate addicts in withdrawal have diarrhea, and homosexuals get incontinence from having the kitchen sink shoved up there. This might have been someone like that.

Looks like bad news, I'd want to replace the seat but that's expensive.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Everyone will want to know about #1


When someone does the #1, it's just the same. I think there was another thread about #1.
This thread is about doo-ing the #2.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Well we get within half mile from his house and he asks to go into Giant Eagle supermarket for a quick snack. He gets out and I noticed a wet mark on the seat and smelled like a dirty diaper. I go around and boom, poopy smell bad from front seat.


And while you you busy investigating the damages to your car seat, your poopy pax was busy sorting through all the produce & bakery products inside the supermarket.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> And while you you busy investigating the damages to your car seat, your poopy pax was busy sorting through all the produce & bakery products inside the supermarket.


No doubt looking...

To refill those recently evacuated...

Nether regions to once again...

Surprise poo bomb another Uber driver...

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

DocT said:


> When someone does the #1, it's just the same. I think there was another thread about #1.
> This thread is about doo-ing the #2.


Very true doc....real meaning was poopy pants incident #2....just seems weird that it could happen twice. Odds of a puke are high, but how many people dealt with rideshare wet poop from grown men, not once, but twice....lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Well I'm even.....diarrhea for lyft and uber now.
> I picked up this weird young kid who was just released tonight from a local mental hospital down in the middle of town...dude was strange as hell, but polite and it was surged X2.3. Well we get within half mile from his house and he asks to go into Giant Eagle supermarket for a quick snack. He gets out and I noticed a wet mark on the seat and smelled like a dirty diaper. I go around and boom, poopy smell bad from front seat.....I'm like wtf dude.
> 
> Thought about bailing, but he had a bag of items and phone with charger in car. So I acted like nothing wrong and dropped him off a half mile away and collected my $30.00 and five star rating, then turned him in. I was ready to throw up and smell actually got worse when he got out and I rolled window down. It was like an evil entity fighting the clean air.
> ...


Cleaning Fee.

Uber teaches Pax its ok to poop on us !


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Very true doc....real meaning was poopy pants incident #2


Lucky you! I hope you bought a lotto ticket too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Very true doc....real meaning was poopy pants incident #2....just seems weird that it could happen twice. Odds of a puke are high, but how many people dealt with rideshare wet poop from grown me, not once, but twice....lol


Probably just AIDS VIRUS , EBOLA, or PLAGUE causing it.
Really not his fault . . .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jgiun1 are you sure the individual did not simply urinate and flatulate (with lingering effects)? Or did you observed long-term odor coupled with traces of fecal matter?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Holy crap dude! (pun intended)
> 
> You need to burn that car.
> 
> ...


" Smelly cat smelly cat what are they feeding you ?"



jgiun1 said:


> Trust me....if I ever see that hospital or jail as pickup, my butt hitting the cancel button no matter what the surge rate


Jail pickups can be FUN !
Especially in New Orleans.

Tourists get Arrested for the Dumbest Thing.

My last jail pickup was a car full of Lawyers.
Just out of Law School.
Just out of Jail.

24 hour bars add youth equals Great Stories.

( i think All future Lawyers should do Jail Time)


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Opiate addicts in withdrawal have diarrhea, and homosexuals get incontinence from having the kitchen sink shoved up there. This might have been someone like that.
> 
> Looks like bad news, I'd want to replace the seat but that's expensive.


Funny during the ride he was talking about the addicts in there with court imposed sentences and the one told him that his level clearance there was basically volunteer, & he could basically leave if he wanted, and he decided to leave.....would like to find judge and make sure he never leaves the mental facilities for giving poopy #2 that info. Poopy was on cloud nine, and wouldn't doubt an addiction problem also


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Funny during the ride he was talking about the addicts in there with court imposed sentences and the one told him that his level clearance there, & he could basically leave if he wanted, and he decided to leave.....would like to find judge and make sure he never leaves the mental facilities for giving poopy #2 that info. Poopy was on cloud nine, and wouldn't doubt an addiction problem also


The meds. They give them cause adverse liver collateral damage also.
If he was in for detox, chances are his liver was at 50% to begin with at best.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The meds. They give them cause adverse liver collateral damage also.
> If he was in for detox, chances are his liver was at 50% to begin with at best.


His parents were rich also.....when I dropped him off, I drove to a private driveway road that led to a mansion house....shows you money can't buy everything and dysfunction is everywhere


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Consider investing in these covers. Easy to remove in the event of another pooper. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XWVYSXY/?tag=ubne0c-20

I have a set of these in my van that I use for RS. I had someone spill a drink once, and it never made it thru the cover onto the seat. I was able to remove, and wash in washer at home. Or in your case, you can just throw it out all together! 

Also, many pax compliment how comfy they are.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Well I'm even.....diarrhea for lyft and uber now.
> I picked up this weird young kid who was just released tonight from a local mental hospital down in the middle of town...dude was strange as hell, but polite and it was surged X2.3. Well we get within half mile from his house and he asks to go into Giant Eagle supermarket for a quick snack. He gets out and I noticed a wet mark on the seat and smelled like a dirty diaper. I go around and boom, poopy smell bad from front seat.....I'm like wtf dude.
> 
> Thought about bailing, but he had a bag of items and phone with charger in car. So I acted like nothing wrong and dropped him off a half mile away and collected my $30.00 and five star rating, then turned him in. I was ready to throw up and smell actually got worse when he got out and I rolled window down. It was like an evil entity fighting the clean air.
> ...


I read a story about a Uber Driver p/u a guy in a lot,guy was behind a tree,turns out the Pax was taking a dump? Uber guy sees him,honks,Pax pulls up his pants most of the way,gets into the uber back seat? The pax didn't wipe himself,ends up grinding his butt into the drivers back seat? Uber driver starts to smell the dump,stops the car, looks at his back seat,& the smell, tells pax to get out of car,the drunk pax complies,after the uber driver sees the back seat, and the brutal smell, starts to beat the %#%#% out of Pax,some one calls the cops, Uber driver got arrested for assault? i think the driver was new to this game,non the less, not a good ending,any way good luck with that cleaning fee, being a TNC driver ain't a bed of roses,that's for sure, JMO


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well, i gotta say i would be much more upset if a complete a$$hole took a shit in my car.


If an asshole did that,I would beat the shit out of him.I wouldn't care about getting deactivated.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Well I'm even.....diarrhea for lyft and uber now.
> I picked up this weird young kid who was just released tonight from a local mental hospital down in the middle of town...dude was strange as hell, but polite and it was surged X2.3. Well we get within half mile from his house and he asks to go into Giant Eagle supermarket for a quick snack. He gets out and I noticed a wet mark on the seat and smelled like a dirty diaper. I go around and boom, poopy smell bad from front seat.....I'm like wtf dude.
> 
> Thought about bailing, but he had a bag of items and phone with charger in car. So I acted like nothing wrong and dropped him off a half mile away and collected my $30.00 and five star rating, then turned him in. I was ready to throw up and smell actually got worse when he got out and I rolled window down. It was like an evil entity fighting the clean air.
> ...


Buy a gallon of bleach and pore it on the seat, it will kill everything.


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you are going to do stops, never let them leave any anchors in the car. I tell all of them to take their things with them. Some will tell me or ask about making sure that I do not leave. I reply that I am making sure that I can, as I have informed them that I will wait five minutes (ten if it is slow out there). If they leave it anyhow, I get right out and put the stuff onto the kerb so that they can see my doing it, drive off and end the trip. If someone ignores you about the anchor, he is going to be more than five or ten minutes.
> 
> Uber's mileage rates are too low as it is. The waiting rates are even worse.
> 
> ...


I think you just like saying Shirlington Shuffle.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't help it, I find this funny and disgusting at the same time. I don't think I could ever get in that car again.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

gofry said:


> I can't help it, I find this funny and disgusting at the same time. I don't think I could ever get in that car again.


What's that saying.....Uber On!!!!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Coca-Cola said:


> Buy a gallon of bleach and pore it on the seat, it will kill everything.


Good thing no one...

Takes you seriously...

(Ubers DONT TRY THIS AT HOME!!!)

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Good thing no one...
> 
> Takes you seriously...
> 
> ...





Coca-Cola said:


> Buy a gallon of bleach and pore it on the seat, it will kill everything.


It worked, thanks.....I dried it with a propane torch and slightly seared the top layer of fabric to make sure poison burned off


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It worked, thanks.....I dried it with a propane torch and slightly seared the top layer of fabric to make sure poison burned off


mmmmm poop brulee


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Careful... you'll attract...

Every bear and monkey for miles...8>)

Rakos


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Well I'm even.....diarrhea for lyft and uber now.
> I picked up this weird young kid who was just released tonight from a local mental hospital down in the middle of town...dude was strange as hell, but polite and it was surged X2.3. Well we get within half mile from his house and he asks to go into Giant Eagle supermarket for a quick snack. He gets out and I noticed a wet mark on the seat and smelled like a dirty diaper. I go around and boom, poopy smell bad from front seat.....I'm like wtf dude.
> 
> Thought about bailing, but he had a bag of items and phone with charger in car. So I acted like nothing wrong and dropped him off a half mile away and collected my $30.00 and five star rating, then turned him in. I was ready to throw up and smell actually got worse when he got out and I rolled window down. It was like an evil entity fighting the clean air.
> ...


Oh man...cloth seats..AND he was sitting in front? Jesus, what a day. How much of a cleaning fee did you get for those bodily fluids?



KD_LA said:


> I've been wanting to put on seat covers for a while. Now I'm thinking I need a layer or two of towels on the seats before I add seat covers...


You need a new seat. Period.



jgiun1 said:


> It worked, thanks.....I dried it with a propane torch and slightly seared the top layer of fabric to make sure poison burned off


Dried it with a blow torch ? You should have dried it with a stick of dynamite!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Dried it with a blow torch ? You should have dried it with a stick of dynamite!


North Korea is working on a product that should take care of that smell for good. 
Not sure if it's available for preorder though.

Trump is checking on that.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Oh man...cloth seats..AND he was sitting in front? Jesus, what a day. How much of a cleaning fee did you get for those bodily fluids?
> 
> You need a new seat. Period.
> 
> Dried it with a blow torch ? You should have dried it with a stick of dynamite!


I got 80 bucks....spent 12 on nature's miracle and about seven bucks on shampoo machine.... Wasn't that bad, when I did second cleaning and sprayed the orange miracle stuff, it was gone...... Im telling you, it's the best odor remover I ever witnessed for fabrics


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Wasn't that bad, when I did second cleaning and sprayed the oramge stuff, it was gone


Did you do the nose test? 
Nose must make contact with cloth and take a big whiff.

That's the only true way to know if it's gone


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Did you do the nose test?
> Nose must make contact with cloth and take a big whiff.
> 
> That's the only true way to know if it's gone


I did the picked up pax test last night and waited to see of any gave a one star for pants that Smelled like crap after ride


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I did the picked up pax test last night and waited to see of any gave a one star for pants that Smelled like crap after ride


That works also


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been there, done that, and have several stained t-shirts.

When I get vomit, urine, fecal matter, dead animals (yep, it's happpened), menstrual blood, and oozing crotch rot stains, I take the seats out for cleaning, and I use an ozone machine to get the odors out. Best $65 ever was the last ozone machine I purchased via Amazon. You can rent them, but I bought one, and have used it enough to more than justify the cost.

I wish we could send the smell to the CSRs at Uber. We'd get $250 clean up fees a lot faster. Stains are nothing compared to the rank stank of infectious blood and rotten crotch ooze.

If you have a weak stomach, get some rubber gloves, and smear some menthol vapor rub under your nose to mitigate the odor.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> I've been there, done that, and have several stained t-shirts.
> 
> When I get vomit, urine, fecal matter, dead animals (yep, it's happpened), menstrual blood, and oozing crotch rot stains, I take the seats out for cleaning, and I use an ozone machine to get the odors out. Best $65 ever was the last ozone machine I purchased via Amazon. You can rent them, but I bought one, and have used it enough to more than justify the cost.
> 
> ...


Now that's the Uber/Lyft attitude to have. Clean up yourself, while cleaning up the cleaning fees!!!


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I had to FIGHT Uber to get dog mud cleaned from my seats even with receipts. Today I had 2 drug users, they ruined my entire day!


----------

